# Winstrol + Primobolan do I need to use Proviron and When?



## xflais (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Im 33, 143 lbs 5.51f

Im starting a Cycle using Stanovet with Methenovet its my first

Week 1    1ml Stano and 1ml Metheno
Week 2    "                                     "
Week 3    "                                     "
Week 4    2ml Stano and  1ml Metheno
Week 5    2ml Stano and  2ml Metheno also from monday to friday  1Taxus Tab
Week 6    1ml Stano and  2ml Metheno  "                                              "
Week 7    1ml Stano and  1ml Metheno.
week 8      "                                 "
week 9    Choriomon on thursday and from monday to friday Proviron 2 tabs
week 10  Proviron 2 tabs Monday to Friday

My doubt is If its ok to take the Proviron at the end of the cycle? Because I seen in others cycles that Provirons comes from the first week.

Roght now Im going to start the second week, tuesday I got the Stanovet and Friday the Methenovet.

Thank you very much


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 17, 2013)

don't do that cycle, you'll be shutting yourself down for nothing in terms of gains.  research.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Mar 17, 2013)

This is probably the most ridiculous cycle I've seen.

Abort ASAP. And do some research.


----------



## xflais (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok Can you help me, what do you recomend me? Iv been looking and reading that Wins and Primo are good together, please help me, Im worried because I already started


----------



## longworthb (Mar 17, 2013)

Read the first cycle sticky. Test at 500-600 ew for 12 weeks clomid pct 100-100-50-50 2 weeks after ur last shot. Simple effective. Primo u have to run high doses for extended periods to see results. For winny run it 50mg Ed for the last 4 weeks if u want. Be prepared to have sore joints tho


----------



## xflais (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you very much, so its that ok if I stop my cycle even if I already take the wins and primo for the first week? Im new at this so I dont understand very well the instructions, I take the test once a week for 12 weeks? what is clomid pct? Im a newbie sorry, I want to learn


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 17, 2013)

xflais said:


> Thank you very much, so its that ok if I stop my cycle even if I already take the wins and primo for the first week? Im new at this so I dont understand very well the instructions, I take the test once a week for 12 weeks? what is clomid pct? Im a newbie sorry, I want to learn



just stop.. 
what you are doing right now is pretty much starting, then stopping the very next day anyways and that dose of primo is not gonna matter if you just stop now.
so stop, save what you have. read what these people say to you. then do whatever you want.


----------



## longworthb (Mar 17, 2013)

Scroll up and read the thread first cycle and pct. do a tonnnn of research before u keep going bro otherwise your going to fuck yourself up. Feel free to pm me if u need some help but I won't spoon feed you info you gotta do ur own research


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 17, 2013)

where am i..


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 17, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> where am i..



In a land far far away!! :/


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 17, 2013)

real talk.. feel like i tripped and hit my head only to wake up in "what-the-fuckville"


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 17, 2013)

no bueno


easy first cycle

250mg test enanthate or cypionate 2x a week for a total of 500mg a week, 10-12 weeks
Use an AI on cycle, adex or aromasin
Clomid for pct, 50mg a day for 4 weeks, starting two weeks after last test injection


----------



## Digitalash (Mar 17, 2013)

Wait op are you female??


----------



## AugustWest (Mar 17, 2013)

please be a troll thread


----------



## xflais (Mar 17, 2013)

Male, thanx for the info


----------



## xflais (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok sorry if my post bother you all experts, Im new at cycles and some "roid expert" sold me that cycle, I start doing research thats why Im asking if that cycle is good or not, now I realyze that is wrong, but well now I know that your ego its the same size as your muscles, thanx for the people that are tryin to help me, and for the other ones, go to jerk off to a mirror


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 17, 2013)

xflais said:


> , thanx for the people that are tryin to help me, and for the other ones, go to jerk off to a mirror



May I have your permission to put this in my signature box??? This is great...


----------

